

Backlift now supports handlebars, less and coffeescript - colevscode
https://blog.backlift.com/entry/coffeescript-and-more

======
lazerwalker
This sentiment gets echoed all the time here, and I hate to clutter up these
comments with a gripe that's relatively unrelated to the actual post, but
_please_ make the Backlift logo in the top-left corner link to
www.backlift.com instead of blog.backlift.com.

I'd never heard of you guys before, and now that I've checked out what
Backlift is I'm super-interested in learning more, but I shouldn't need to
manually edit my browser's URL bar just to get to your homepage from your blog
so I can find out what your product actually does!

~~~
bialecki
Random idea given that the header is "Backlift Blog." Why not make those two
separate links that change color/opacity/something on hover where "Backlift"
links to the home page and "Blog" links to the blog.

I don't think it'd be confusing and from a usability standpoint it's nice
because you know people click the header to get to one of those two places.
Since you can't anticipate which their going for, put them side by side and
they're very likely to find the answer their looking for. Just a thought.

------
mattyfo
Ha, totally forgot about backlift. Did you guys send out an email when the
open beta was launched?

I'm looking forward to trying this out as I'm front-end developer turned
product manager that can't seem to build any of that 'backend stuff'.

Have you seen any good prototypes built using backlift yet? I'd be curious to
check them out.

------
andrewcooke
is there any kind of "about" page that explains whether this is free or not?
it seems to include hosting, but i can't find any prices (i'm talking about
<http://www.backlift.com>).

~~~
colevscode
OP and backlift founder here. Backlift is free while it's in beta.

~~~
yesimahuman
Hey Cole, Backlift looks really cool. Any chance we could chat over email
about something? I can't find any contact info for you.

~~~
colevscode
shoot me a note at support (at) backlift.com

------
zallarak
This is awesome. Cannot wait to start using it.

------
samstave
I would love to see he reaction of someone who is not in tech try to parse
that sentence. It would appear to be gibberish to them.

